# a versatile tool that functions well.



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you for the review. That product at that price represents value to you. And that's what it's all about.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Just yesterday I was using again my HF Horizontal/Vertical Metal Cutting Band Saw and I was thinking what a good tool and a time saver it has been since I have it.

Why do I post this here, because just like yours, this is an inexpensive HF tool/saw which does a great job. ( I reviewed this saw years ago)


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Matt, I've looked at this a couple of times. This is helpful.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Bert…. I've used that saw (several companies sell the same saw, but with different paint color) and have considered buying it in the past. I just don't have the space in my shop, and putting it in the barn is too inconvenient. They've gone up in price on those as well, as you used to be able to find them for under $200 (sometimes well under).


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

When I do not use it, mine is away under a bench.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Matt


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

yea thanks for the review I was just looking at this also this week so this review is great timing

I also saw portable stands people were building to make the portable saws upright using a table…

since I do not have the space for that horizontal saw that I would like


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw a guy make a bracket to mount this portable BS in a vise that I'd like to copy…. Easier to use for small parts.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Allan Little. Here's a video of his custom portable-to-stationery project.


----------



## crawdaddy (May 19, 2014)

I personally have had pretty good luck with my large tools from harbor freight. I have the 2hp dust vac, 47" lathe, 5ft tall drill press, bench top mortiser, 8" bench grinder, 4.5" hand grinder, disk/belt sander bench top tool, and other miscellaneous hand tools and have a fairly good experience with most. Some have some minor problems that can be overcome just by ignoring it , some are a little louder than they probably should be and a couple have been outright junk. Many times there is a tweak here or there to be made to make it better. All in all I have saved more money than I have wasted in my opinion. Its a really great place to buy tools you know you are going to trash, drill bits, smaller allen wrenches, sand paper, latex gloves, paint brushes, etc.
Thanks for the review of another good harbor freight deal.
I think I may have stated in another post, I have been told that there are a couple of tools makers out there that the only difference between them and harbor freight was which direction they went for paint and labels at the end of the line. The two I remember were shopfox and grizzly but I had also heard jet.


----------

